# Has anyone ever used Sulfatrim?



## gentle giants (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my rabbits, Sally, who is actually my avatar, has been having problems with sneezing and runny nose. She has been to the vet twice, first time Dr. Drake put her on Baytril. I really wonder if he is dosing it strong enough, because I always seem to have to go and get another round for anyoneI treat with itto clear them up. Anyway, the second time I took Sally in, she didn't see Dr. Drake, she saw the other doc. This vet prescribed Sulfatrim, which I have used before and never seemed to help any at all. So Sally still has the sneezes, and I can tell she is feeling run down.

What I am specifically wanting to know is, has anyone ever used sulfa drugs for thier rabbits before, and did it help any? I am really wanting to get this cleared up before winter, I don't think Hubby will let me move her into the house.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm, my doc has given me sulfatrim, but it was for pinworms (which it did get rid of), so not sure of the effectiveness against sneezing etc.

Nadia


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 2, 2007)

well, I don't know about it but I am going to move this thread (if I can figure out how) to the infirmary. I think that's a better place for it - since it's about a medicine. 

OK?


----------



## Ivory (Oct 3, 2007)

Albon is a sulfa drug. So yes, I've used sulfa drugs on my rabbits before.


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2007)

thats Bactrim, right? If so I have some here Im using for Basil (hes sneezing a little). I cant tell yet, but I think its working. I was asking about this a few weeks ago and the consensus was its a lot like Baytril.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2007)

Pebbles was prescribed Apo-sulfatrim in Dec/06 for sneezing.

She took 2 ml every 12 hours for 10 days. Plain yogurt was also recommended when taking the drug. Her symptoms cleared up by the time her medication was finished.
However, the organism which is believed the be a pasteurella bacteria can be a recurring problem especially when the rabbit is stressed.

And in May/07, Pebbles was sneezing again. The same doctor prescribed Apo-sulfatrim again (the same 2 ml every 12 hours for 10 days.) Pebbles also got Fastrack a probiotic compound to normalize her gut flora. Once again her sneezing cleared up and she was fine.

Fast forward to Aug/07 until now.
Sneezing has started again. A different doctor prescribed Baytril 0.5 ml every 12 hours for 14 days, with Fastrack. After a few days, the sneezing has stopped, but on day 10 of the mediation, Pebbles started sneezing again.

So I went to a third doctor and Chlor Palm 0.74 ml every 12 hours for 14 days with yogurt or fastrack. It worked fine for the first 2 weeks, but Pebbles started sneezing again and by the 21 day, we got a culture test done.

Today Pebbles is on Doxycycline 0.1 ml every 12 hours for 14 days. We are on day 8 and the sneezing is slowly going away. So we shall see how she is after 14 days.

In the many postsby Randy, he doesn't think sulfatrim is as effective, and many bacterias has become resistant to Baytril. So you would have to work with your doctor to find the correct antibiotic for that particular organism.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 3, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> thats Bactrim, right? If so I have some here Im using for Basil (hes sneezing a little). I cant tell yet, but I think its working. I was asking about this a few weeks ago and the consensus was its a lot like Baytril.



Correct Haley. I know because I was on Bactrim a week ago and that's when I found out I'm allergic to sulfa 

And Pet_Bunny mentioned what Randy has said about Sulfatrim. If I were to take anyone's advice on medication for bunnies it would be Randy. If he pops in here to make his own comments I would honestly go straight with whatever he says.

I'll keep Sally in my thoughts and I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, sneezing in rabbits can be hard to deal with. Most of the time good strong Baytril clears it up, but there are other drugs that can be equally effective. Doxycycline is a good drug. All of the "cyclines" work well. I think that's the best thing to give a rabbit after baytril for Pasteurella. Actually I'd say go straight for the "cyclines".

I hope that Pebble's sneezing clears up!


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

Just took a look at this thread. The proper way to treat this is by discontinuing the antibiotics for at least 3 days and get a nasal culture to see exactly what it in there. _Most likely_ is pasteurella multocida (which is what most people have long known as "snuffles). Enrofloxacinsand ciprofloxacins(cipro, baytril and the like) and sulfanomides (sulfatrim, bactrim, septra and the like) are older treatments that are still used mainly because they are considered "safe". We are seeing more and more resistant germs due to the overuse and misuse of these families of drugs. I use sulfa drugs generally with fluid aspiration into the lungs, some cases of coccidia and with skin infections (such as cuts or warbles). I generally use Baytril only in limited situations and mostly then with wildlife and I am moving away from it's use altogether. I generally culture the infections (but it is a little costly) but you get a true picture of the issue and I have developed some trends over the years. My suggestion is to have a discussion with your vet about using Zithromax (this is assuming that your vet feels this is a bacterial infection).Wehave had more success treating pasteurella with Zithromax than any other drug to date...and we have tried somedrugs and some combinations that are "out there".The use of a cool mist humidifier may also be of help. And a really effective treatment if it is available is to use a neubilizer.

Having said all of that...it is essential to find the root cause of this concern. While it is presenting itself as a respiratory issue....truth is that the sneezing/discharge may be secondary to another issue....head/jaw abscess or possibly some dental issue which is usually molar spurs. Sometimes these things can take some aggressive diagnosis. Also, if it is pasteurella, that is something than can't be cured...but it can go into a type of "remission" if the bun's immune system is strong enough to control the bacteria.

And to hit on the subject of yogurt....that is another of the old school not quite correct information. We do not offer yogurt to any rabbit. _Most_ yogurt has sugar which will lead to another issue. The idea is to "restock" the bacteria in the gut. Problem is...the bacteria that is in yogurt and other supplements are not generally the type of bacteria normally found in a rabbit's gut. What is actually happening is the acidophilus in the supplement slightly acidifies the GI which provides a more favorable environment for good bacteria to grow. In lieu of yogurt...if you want to use probiotics, use non-dairy acidophilus powder, Bene-Bac (or similar type probiotic)or something like Oxbow's Critical Care. And don't overdo things with lots of gimmicks....basic bunny diet is the best way to maintain a good gut. Hope this helps.

Randy


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone, I haven't been able to get online for a couple of days so I am trying to catch up on this.

Randy,

The thought of mabye it being her teeth or something related had crossed my mind. One thing that seemed strange to me is that I had noticed an odd smell around her face/nose that I don't remember smelling before on any other rabbit that I have had with these general symptoms. Unfortunately, the vet she saw last time was not my regualr one, as I said, and when I mentioned the smell to her she shrugged it off as "that can happen." I wrote down about the Zithromax, and will mention that to Dr. Drake.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 5, 2007)

one of my past foster buns Oreo, a lion head, had really bad front teeth, they would grow and grow i was having them trimmed but the vet at least once a month!

so after 4 mos of this we decided it was better to pull them. (surgically with lots of drugs! no pain!)

after he had the sniffles and sneezes for 2 weeks, and at his follow up she said she should go on sulfatrim. so he was on it for 1 week, sniffles went away, but his poo was a little thinner and stinkier so i did plain yogurt, and papya as a treat int he evening, and in about 3-4 days we were clean and clear. 2 mos latter he found a home and they keep in touch, and as of last month 6 mos after they got him, he was sniffle free!

so i would vote for it!

just do help his digestive system while on it, your vet might have good ideas on thins... I jsut did what i do with birds with upset tummies.

a few drops of organic applecider vinigar in the water for 2 days ( to get rid of the bad stuff, gets rid of good too thought sooo.) then plain yogert for the good stuff for 3-4 days. and the papya was jsut to keep things moving!

just my 2 cents!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> One thing that seemed strange to me is that I had noticed an odd smell around her face/nose that I don't remember smelling before on any other rabbit that I have had with these general symptoms.




Maybe it's a sinus problem as well? I know that in humans if you have really bad sinus problems (my father and I often do) you end up with pretty bad breath and your nose smells kind of wonky. Not sure if the same thing would happen in bunnies or not though.


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 5, 2007)

Umm...an unusual smell. That might be a hint. All bacteria have a very disinctive odor. It's not very scientific but I can smell an infection.....and the three most common pathogens....pasteurella, staph and pseudomonas all have different smells. I have just run into a bacteria that I have never seen in a rabbit...and neither has my vet who is a professor at a major vet school. It is called _pepto streptococcus_. Found it in an aspirated culture of a dental abscess. It is being most stubborn to treat.

I also have a French Lop that sneezes all the time. So far, nothing has helped. I have taken him off all antibiotics and we are doing a second culture and have it processed at a different lab...just in case. I am concerned since he is an older rabbit with a very flat face. Prime candidate for dental issues and related infections. More on that after we get the culture.

Randy


----------



## Ivory (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually Randy that's quite scientifically true. Bacteria *do* have different smells, and one can usually guess correctly once they've smelled it enough. Pseudomonas, for example, smells like grapes.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 10, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> One of my rabbits, Sally, who is actually my avatar, has been having problems with sneezing and runny nose. She has been to the vet twice, first time Dr. Drake put her on Baytril. I really wonder if he is dosing it strong enough, because I always seem to have to go and get another round for anyoneI treat with itto clear them up. Anyway, the second time I took Sally in, she didn't see Dr. Drake, she saw the other doc. This vet prescribed Sulfatrim, which I have used before and never seemed to help any at all. So Sally still has the sneezes, and I can tell she is feeling run down.
> 
> What I am specifically wanting to know is, has anyone ever used sulfa drugs for thier rabbits before, and did it help any? I am really wanting to get this cleared up before winter, I don't think Hubby will let me move her into the house.


just found this thread,sorry i am quite late but,this condition requires anasal-culture to idetify the bacteria,soas to prescribe the proper treatment-antibiotic,./i trust all is well ,.sincerely james waller


----------

